# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling over painted plaster

## Naf

I have read through a few threads in regards to tiling over painted plasterboard, what I'm mainly after is what adhesive should I use, anything specific, and should I score the surface? The paint is in very good condition, no peeling etc. It's for the bathroom, it's only a temporary reno just to make it look OK, it will be redone in a couple of years totally. 
And before headpin gets in on my post with some of his handy work, I thought I'd add some pics of his tiling jobs for him  :Biggrin:   
Thanks
Nathan

----------


## renov8or

A tiler recommended Davco Ultrabond for tiling over tiles and painted walls - but the wall he was doing at the time was a painted rendered bathroom wall. He rubbed a smear coat over first and allowed to dry so he could use as a base. May be worth investigating.

----------


## Master Splinter

As long as the paint is clean and sound you shouldn't have a problem.  When I'm in doubt, I use one of the two component tile adhesives (cement stuff plus acrylic binder goo) as they stick like sh*t to a blanket.

----------


## Naf

Thanks, I'll try one of the two part adhesives

----------

